
Pregnant Startup CEO on Work-Life Challenges During Coronavirus Pandemic - dbdriscoll
https://skift.com/2020/03/27/pregnant-short-term-rental-ceo-on-facing-work-life-challenges-during-the-pandemic/
======
dbdriscoll
Sharing this essay published in Skift by my pregnant wife, who is also my co-
founder at Boutiq. We recently went through the Techstars Austin accelerator
and also graduated from the YC Startup School 2019 class.

